# Cache Images/Thumbs



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Guys just wondering if there is a way to stop the phone from storing certain cached images. When I access beautiful widgets it downloads ALL the thumbnails the albums. Now I have 600+ images on my phone. I delete the thumbnails via root explorer and attempt to find them im the cache files but I cant. Seems the only way is to get rid of em is delete em one by one. Its very annoying. Any help is appreciated

It is odd, it doesnt have any info listed under "picture info" either


----------

